# Yellow fins??



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

OK this is something Ive been wondering for quite some time. I have a malawi cichlid tank with around 20 fish in it of various species (johanni, elongatus, yellow labs, auratus, zebras) and Ive noticed that some of them have developed a small area of yellow on their lower fins (lower tip of the caudal & anal fins). Im completely unaware of what this is, it doesnt seem to be affecting their health by any means but when I buy a blue fish I buy it because its blue, I dont want areas of yellow spoiling it...

Any ideas guys? Is this a disease? Is it a colouration to show presence of chemicals they are tollerating? Any info would be great!


----------



## adieu (Jan 26, 2006)

These may be egg spots, which many cichlids have as a way of leading the female to the correct area when spawning. Other fish simply get some yellowing on the edge of their fins because that's what the species naturally has as they mature. So when you buy a fish, you should do some research to see what it will look like as an adult and not simply buy it because it is blue.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

And by the way, your tank is over crowded.

I don't have that many cichlids in my 90gal!!!

Regards,

Sponge


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

Theyre not egg spots, I know what egg spots are...

And I have an adult johanni which has no yellow yet the 2 jovenille johannis has slight yellow bits :S

BTW I was told to overstock the tank to keep aggresion levels to a minimum, theyre all very small at the moment, but as they grow larger I will have to remove a fair few. What do I do with them though, I dont have any other tanks and I dont really have the space for more tanks either. Do most shops buy fish back off you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, petshops will most like take back your fish and give you a credit for it. Use that credit to buy food or whatever... Overcrowding to reduce aggression works but I don't use that method as I find it detrimental to the fish. ( Stress, poor water quality due to the amount of waste produced..etc )

Sponge


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There aren't many mbunafish which are only one solid color, and a whole lot of them are hybrids anyway, so there's no telling what you're going to get. Your juvenile johannis might actually be something else entirely.


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

You see when I bought them they didnt have these areas of yellow...

BTW spongebob have you got any pics of your tank(s)?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

If that bothers you just wait, if your auratus are male they will turn mostly black when they mature.


----------

